# Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis



## Boedchen

Hallo Ihr Lieben.
Ich möchte hier Interessenten Ansprechen die mal Lusten haben auf einem Sportplatz zu werfen.

Wir sind z.zt. ein Freier Freundeskreis im Raum Gütersloh.

Nach Rücksprache, bzw. Absprache mit der Stadt haben wir ein Gelände zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.
LAZ Außengelände
Koordinaten für Google Earth
51.926580,8.396393
Kleine Einschränkung: z.zt NUR Überkopfwürfe Erlaubt, der "Rundwurf" darf dort NICHT absolviert werden (Geländelage).
Wir treffen und AB DEM 10.2.2013 ab 9:00 in Gütersloh auf dem LAZ Außengelände.
 Hier haben wir dann das Nutzugsrecht.
Danach 14 Tägig (bei fragen PN)
Das ganze soll dem Spaß und dem Sportlichen Ergeiz gerecht werden und den Brandungsinteressierten das werfen nahe bringen. Des Weiteren wird es möglich sein Ruten zu testen, Erfahrungen auszutauschen und ggf. neue Mitbegeisterte für die Fahrten an die Küste zu finden. In Planung sind weiterhin auch größere Veranstaltungen "mal" nach NRW zu holen. Gespräche über andere Veranstalltungsflächen sind im Gange.

Ich rechne nun nicht damit dort den großen "Run" zu erleben, aber evtl. fühlt sich der ein oder andere ja angesprochen.

Besonderes Equipment ist NICHT erforderlich, einzige Einschränkung: Schlagschnur ist PFLICHT, ein ca.1 M Langes 5mm dickes ROTES Erkennungsseil wird gestellt.

In dem Sinne 

Boedchen (Surfcasting Freundeskreis Gütersloh)
   #6


----------



## doc040

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Moin,moin,wieso ein rotes Erkennungsseil?Nehmt doch lieber fluorozierende Schlagschnur,die findet Ihr wieder! Es sei Sie hängt im Baum|wavey: Mfg doc


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



doc040 schrieb:


> Moin,moin,wieso ein rotes Erkennungsseil?Nehmt doch lieber fluorozierende Schlagschnur,die findet Ihr wieder! Es sei Sie hängt im Baum|wavey: Mfg doc



Nein haben wir durchgetestet, bei einem ggf. Abriss oder der Boden doch mal weicher ist hat sich das bewährt


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Und wenn ihr auf einem Sportplatz werft immer dran denken, dass ihr die Widerhaken andrückt! 

|bla:


----------



## doc040

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Nein haben wir durchgetestet, bei einem ggf. Abriss oder der Boden doch mal weicher ist hat sich das bewährt


Also eine 0,70mm, oder 0,80mm kriegst du auch problemlos rausgezogen,was sagt denn Kerasounta zu eurer Treffen? Mfg doc


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

absolut klasse Idee.

Ich will in Lichtenau etwas ähnliches hochziehen.

Wenns passt, komme ich am 10.2.2013 vorbei.

Eventuell habe ich ein paar Jugendliche dabei, die das Werfen jetzt auch lernen wollen.

Würden die Jugendlichen euch stören?

Gruß.

Wiederanfännger


----------



## jkc

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hi, möchte grundsätzlich mal Interesse anmelden! Sind aber rd. 120km eine Tour für mich, das möchte ich mir noch überlegen...
Wenn Du schreibst kein besonderes Gerät erforderlich, gehe ich davon aus, das meine Karpfenruten auch in Ordnungs sind; Schlagschnur wäre da ohnehin obligatorisch?!

Grüße JK


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hey,

sowas ähnliches gibts doch schon?! 


castingsport.de
castingsport.info

Da gibts auch schon Ligen, wenn man mehr Ehrgeiz als die anderen und für Jugendliche ist es echt nur zu empfehlen!!!
Meine Castingsportzeit war die beste Zeit mit ner Angelrute.


Gruß


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Huch
Also:
@wiederanfänger:  Jugendliche sind AUSDRÜCKLICH Erwünscht.

@jkc:Karpfenruten können ggf. selbstverständlich benutzt werden.
Evtl. kommst du gar auf den Geschmack des Brandelns ^^ 

@doc040: Ich habe seinen Daumen und natürlich ein paar überlegungen 

@N00blikE05: Freut mich das es schon mehr giebt, was uns natürlich klar war, aber wie viele davon bieten auch Surfcast?
Und bei uns giebt es so etwas NICHT, naja, bisher

@All: Wir würden uns über jeden freuen, denn Gemeinsam macht es doch mehr spass


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hi Boedchen,

sehr gute und interessante Idee!

Wenn wir [2 Personen] das terminlich hinbekommen, werden wir uns gerne anschliessen.

Glueck auf,
Marc

p.s. wir werfen anstatt Blei mit LaCrosse Baellen, die sinken nicht ein und Du siehst die nach Abriss verdammt gut ...


----------



## N00blikE05

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hey, 

die Disziplin nennt sich 18 gr. Weitwurf und hat die Herkunft von der Brandungsangelei. Es gibt auch bei youtube viele Videos, aber ist ja auch egal.... hauptsache du hast Lust sowas hochzuziehen!!! 

Gruß


----------



## wurmwerfer

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Wie schön, ich hab ja schon von Dirk gehört, daß in OWL ein paar Leute aktiv werden, gut daß Ihr jetzt an die Öffentlchkeit geht.

@N00blikE05: Es geht eher um Surfcasting, 100-175 gr, also schweres Kaliber. Das für grosse Jungs, mit viel Spieltrieb, eher anglophil.

Was heisst denn Überkopfwurf?
Ist da auch der Brighton oder Easy-Cast möglich?
Wenn Ihr Casting-Wurftechniken an den Mann bringen wollt, ist das Training dieser Wurfstile notwendig, vor allem wenn es um Weite gehen soll. Dann ist der  "Rundwurf" wohl der Pendulum, was durchaus verständlich sein sollte.
Ich hätte schon Lust zu kommen und unser Training mal nach Gütersloh zu verlegen.
Werft Ihr auch mit Zweiteiligen und Multi?
Das Testen von Material finde ich ebenfalls wichtig, was nutzt es eine bildschöne Rute beim Freundlichen zu sehen, ohne zu wissen ob die sich gut werfen lässt - da kann man viel Geld versenken.

Gruß aus dem Pott


----------



## angelnmike

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Nein haben wir durchgetestet, bei einem ggf. Abriss oder der Boden doch mal weicher ist hat sich das bewährt



Also wir betreiben das in Kiel auf dem Nordmarksportfeld ja auch ,und ne 0,70er orange farbene Keule findest Du auch bei nem Abriss wenn der bei 300m liegt.Grüße von der Küste


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Wurmwerfer, hat der Dirk da schon rumgepetzt Finde ich jut ^^
Wir machen das ja schon son bischen zum üben seit 2 Jahren 
Was die Wurfstiele Angeht ect sind wir immer lernfähig 
Was wichtig ist und beachtet werden MUSS ist das das jetzige Geläde NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH für würfe nach Vorn geeignet ist. 
Was Ruten, Material, 2 Teilig, Einteilg oder gar Teleskop angeht so ist das interessant zu sehen, anzugrabbeln ect.
Ich habe gerade Heute erst eine 2 Teilige FOX zum Testen für Unsere (ja auch Frauen sind gerne gesehen)Oberarmelix abgeholt zum Testen 
Was die Rollenwahl angeht, Jeder kann mit dem werfen was er mag.
Da wir das "erst" anfangen mit "anderen" sind wir selbstredent Lernfähig.
Das EINZIGE und wirklich lege ich da wert drauf:
Es soll SPASS Machen und ggf auch dem BRANDUNGSANFÄNGER gefallen wie auch dem Passionierten Weitwerfer
Was die anderen wurfstiele angeht so müssen wir einfach Warten bis wir das passende Gelände hierfür bekommen, dieses sollte dann natürlich 600m haben.

@angelmike, was die Geschichte der sichtbaren Schnur angeht muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen das wir dieses schon durch haben und so leider Bleie verloren haben. 
Desweiteren bremst das dickere Vorfach einfach auch ein wehnig und der Wurf wird für den nebenmann auch Sichtbar.

Aber wie schon geschrieben,wir sind für alles offen

@N00blikE05 , 18gr? du darfst dich gerne auch mit diesem gewicht bei uns auslassen


----------



## angelnmike

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Hallo Wurmwerfer, hat der Dirk da schon rumgepetzt Finde ich jut ^^
> Wir machen das ja schon son bischen zum üben seit 2 Jahren
> Was die Wurfstiele Angeht ect sind wir immer lernfähig
> Was wichtig ist und beachtet werden MUSS ist das das jetzige Geläde NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH für würfe nach Vorn geeignet ist.
> Was Ruten, Material, 2 Teilig, Einteilg oder gar Teleskop angeht so ist das interessant zu sehen, anzugrabbeln ect.
> Ich habe gerade Heute erst eine 2 Teilige FOX zum Testen für Unsere (ja auch Frauen sind gerne gesehen)Oberarmelix abgeholt zum Testen
> Was die Rollenwahl angeht, Jeder kann mit dem werfen was er mag.
> Da wir das "erst" anfangen mit "anderen" sind wir selbstredent Lernfähig.
> Das EINZIGE und wirklich lege ich da wert drauf:
> Es soll SPASS Machen und ggf auch dem BRANDUNGSANFÄNGER gefallen wie auch dem Passionierten Weitwerfer
> Was die anderen wurfstiele angeht so müssen wir einfach Warten bis wir das passende Gelände hierfür bekommen, dieses sollte dann natürlich 600m haben.
> 
> @angelmike, was die Geschichte der sichtbaren Schnur angeht muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen das wir dieses schon durch haben und so leider Bleie verloren haben.
> Desweiteren bremst das dickere Vorfach einfach auch ein wehnig und der Wurf wird für den nebenmann auch Sichtbar.
> 
> Aber wie schon geschrieben,wir sind für alles offen
> 
> @N00blikE05 , 18gr? du darfst dich gerne auch mit diesem gewicht bei uns auslassen



PB 203 meter,das bremst kein Stück,aber wenn Du Dirk kennst dann sehen wir uns vielleicht dieses jahr mal.


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo an alle Weitwerfer.

Ich fände es klasse, wenn sich in OWL eine Truppe findet, die diesem Hobby nachgeht.

Da kann sich ja alles mögliche daraus ergeben.

Vielleicht gibts ja dann demnächst ein" Shuttle" zur Ostsee.

Also ich finde die Idee einfach klasse.

Hoffentlich schaffe ich den Termin im Februar.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Ein Shuttle haben wir ja schon fast ^^
Nach dem 10.2 werden wir uns ja 14tägig treffen 
Und mir einem habt Ihr recht, wer weis was daraus wird?


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

ganz weit positiv in die Zukunft geschaut.

Es wird so viele Weitwerfer geben, das wir eine gute bis sehr gute Manschaft für Wettkämpfe zusammen bekommen.

Das wäre doch einfach nur geil, oder?

Lässt uns schauen, wie wir uns gegenßeitig helfen können.

Wenn das gelingt, kommt zu Spaß auch noch ( vielleicht) Erfolg.

Wäre schon geil.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ganz weit positiv in die Zukunft geschaut.
> 
> Es wird so viele Weitwerfer geben, das wir eine gute bis sehr gute Manschaft für Wettkämpfe zusammen bekommen.
> 
> Das wäre doch einfach nur geil, oder?
> 
> Lässt uns schauen, wie wir uns gegenßeitig helfen können.
> 
> Wenn das gelingt, kommt zu Spaß auch noch ( vielleicht) Erfolg.
> 
> Wäre schon geil.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger.



Das ist das Ziel Wir haben hier schon jemanden wo ich einfach sage : Da sitzt das Potential drinn , und der Ehrgeiz 

Ich  pers. finde es wichtig das WIR Brandungsangler und Caster ( JA ICH  SCHMEISSE UNS ZUSAMMEN) an einen Strang ziehen und Unser Hobby wieder  das Potential bekommt welches schon mal da war. 
Was deine Wurfstiele  angeht hab ich ebend bei dem grossen Videoportal danach gesucht und  habe von einem Sehr bekannten Briten einige mehr wie super geile Videoa  gefunden. Dort wird gar anhand von Zeichnungen gezeigt wie 
Selbstredend habe ich gleich mal hingeschrieben um ggf. dieses Material einsetzen zu können 

PS: Habe mitlerweile wahhhnsins schnell Antwort von Herr J.H. aus GB und darf dort mehr hinterfragen  SABBER


----------



## wurmwerfer

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Oh der grosse Meister, hat nen tollen, leichten Stil.
Verwendungsrechte? Aber verlinken geht doch auch.
Sollest dir mal sein Long distance casting gönnen, sehr inspirierend.
Docwra (Casting further) ist auch sehr informativ.
Google mal - Teile davon stehen im Netz in deinerRöhre.
Der Engländer hat halt Stil (= relativ kurzen Knüppel), aber der macht ja auch nix anderes als den ganzen Tag angeln (hat mir letztens noch ein Xperte gesagt)


----------



## basslawine

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Boedchen schrieb:


> ...
> Was deine Wurfstiele  angeht hab ich ebend bei dem grossen Videoportal danach gesucht und  habe von einem Sehr bekannten Briten einige mehr wie super geile Videoa  gefunden. Dort wird gar anhand von Zeichnungen gezeigt wie



Wenn Du schon mal am googeln bist, schau mal bei Peter Thain vorbei. Gerade wenn man seine Technik verbessern will, helfen seine Artikel extrem und sind auch recht anschaulich.

Ansonsten, super Aktion, für mich leider wieder zu weit weg!


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

die theorie in allen ehren [ich verschlinge das zeugs auch schon seit einiger zeit]:
es braucht imho jemanden, der dir auf dem acker 'live' zeigt, wie es geht.

easy cast und south african mag man sich noch selbst beibringen, aber wenn`s an`s pendeln geht ...

marc


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



hydrophil schrieb:


> die theorie in allen ehren [ich verschlinge das zeugs auch schon seit einiger zeit]:
> es braucht imho jemanden, der dir auf dem acker 'live' zeigt, wie es geht.
> 
> easy cast und south african mag man sich noch selbst beibringen, aber wenn`s an`s pendeln geht ...
> 
> marc



Und deswegen auch das Training, und die zusammenkunft gleichgesinnter, eine Einladung nach Kiel halte ich schon lange mein Eigen und wenn sich genug finden wirds auch mal da hingehen zum üben


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Und deswegen auch das Training, und die zusammenkunft gleichgesinnter



sic!  |wavey:

edit:

werft ihr eigentlich alle mit der stationaerrolle?
ich versuche mich an multis und komme ganz gut klar, wundere mich aber, ob ich mit ner statio weiter werfe [wovon ich jetzt mal ausgehe].


----------



## SEAPOINT

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo 
Tolle sache die ihr da vor habt .
Intresse ist auf jeden fall da .Leider findet mein Navi LAZ außengelände nicht.Gibts ein Straßen Namen in der nähe.Sollte das Wetter mitspielen .Ich meine es darf nicht glatt sein da ich ein an fahrt von ca 120 km habe.Würde ich gern vorbei komm.Ich versuche mich an Multis und würde gerne ein paar meter weiter werfen.Vieleicht kann mir jemad noch ein paar tips geben.Oder vieleicht kann ich jemad tips geben.


Gruß #h
SEAPOINT


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



SEAPOINT schrieb:


> Hallo
> Tolle sache die ihr da vor habt .
> Intresse ist auf jeden fall da .Leider findet mein Navi LAZ außengelände nicht.Gibts ein Straßen Namen in der nähe.Sollte das Wetter mitspielen .Ich meine es darf nicht glatt sein da ich ein an fahrt von ca 120 km habe.Würde ich gern vorbei komm.Ich versuche mich an Multis und würde gerne ein paar meter weiter werfen.Vieleicht kann mir jemad noch ein paar tips geben.Oder vieleicht kann ich jemad tips geben.
> 
> 
> Gruß #h
> SEAPOINT



Freut mich.
Kaffee bringe ich übrigens mit ^^


> Koordinaten für Google Earth
> 51.926580,8.396393


Giebs ma einfach so in dem ding mit dem G ein 
Ansonsten Alter Postdamm#6


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

to whom it may concern:
ich kann leider nicht kommen, da private termine mit dem vorhaben kollidieren.

werde versuchen, bei der naechsten ausgabe dabei zu sein.

gruss,
marc


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



hydrophil schrieb:


> to whom it may concern:
> ich kann leider nicht kommen, da private termine mit dem vorhaben kollidieren.
> 
> werde versuchen, bei der naechsten ausgabe dabei zu sein.
> 
> gruss,
> marc



Jaa so ist das Leben, grausam und Gemein (Scherz)
Ist ja alle 2 wochen ab dann


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Bodo,

das Wetter soll zwar kalt aber erträglich werden.( am Sonntag )
Auch wenn eine Vorhersage über diesen Zeitraum sehr gewagt ist.

Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass ich mit kompletter Familie und noch einem weiteren Werfer und dessen Sohn auftauche.

Habt ihr einen Zeitrahmen, von wann bis wann es gehen soll?

Freue mich schon ein paar neue Werfer kennen zu lernen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Bodo,
> 
> das Wetter soll zwar kalt aber erträglich werden.( am Sonntag )
> Auch wenn eine Vorhersage über diesen Zeitraum sehr gewagt ist.
> 
> Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass ich mit kompletter Familie und noch einem weiteren Werfer und dessen Sohn auftauche.
> 
> Habt ihr einen Zeitrahmen, von wann bis wann es gehen soll?
> 
> Freue mich schon ein paar neue Werfer kennen zu lernen.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger



Zeitramen ist im moment 8-11 , aber ich denke ich werde Heute nochmals telefonieren deswegen und nach hinten ein wehnig schieben


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Würde Sinn machen mit dem Verschieben.

Ich brauche ca. 55 Minuten zum Tatort.

Wenn ihr um 8:00 an einem Sonntag anfangt, habe ich es sehr schwer weitere Mitstreiter zu finden.

Ab 9:00 geht es dann.

Schöner wäre 10:00 

Meld dich mal.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Würde Sinn machen mit dem Verschieben.
> 
> Ich brauche ca. 55 Minuten zum Tatort.
> 
> Wenn ihr um 8:00 an einem Sonntag anfangt, habe ich es sehr schwer weitere Mitstreiter zu finden.
> 
> Ab 9:00 geht es dann.
> 
> Schöner wäre 10:00
> 
> Meld dich mal.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger



MELD |supergri|supergri
Die sache ist nicht ganz so einfach wie man es sich vorstellt.
Da es ein Stadtischer Platz ist muss man schon einschränkungen hinnehmen. Evtl. wird sich noch was auf dauer ergeben, aber im moment müssen wir damit Leben.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

geht's morgen los?

Wann geht's dann los.

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

Wahrscheinlich bis morgen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> geht's morgen los?
> 
> Wann geht's dann los.
> 
> Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich bis morgen.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger



Aber hallo ^^ ist das ne frage??? Hält uns denn das Wetter auf? Nur Gewitter, alles andere ist nur schlechte Kleidung  
Kollege aus Coesfeld ist schon da


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

So, der erste sehr sehr kalte Tag ist vorbei. Leider 
War mehr wie interessant mal die anderen so kennen zu lernen.
Multi werfen bin ich nochmal drum rum gekommen ^^ LACH
Hier nen paar Impressionen:


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo,

war wegen der ganzen Familie sehr spät in Gütersloh.

Aber es war schön, einige Bleie fliegen zu sehen.

Das Reden mit Gleichgesinnten ist immer wieder einfach toll.

Beim nächsten Mal muss ich schauen, wie die Angelmesse in Lingen da rein passt.

Aber das regelmäßige Treffen zum Werfen finde ich sehr wichtig.

Bodo, wir sehen uns zum Multirollenwerfen. 

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war wegen der ganzen Familie sehr spät in Gütersloh.
> 
> Aber es war schön, einige Bleie fliegen zu sehen.
> 
> Das Reden mit Gleichgesinnten ist immer wieder einfach toll.
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal muss ich schauen, wie die Angelmesse in Lingen da rein passt.
> 
> Aber das regelmäßige Treffen zum Werfen finde ich sehr wichtig.
> 
> Bodo, wir sehen uns zum Multirollenwerfen.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger



RÖCHEL..Multi..Röchel... ^^
Zur INFO:

14 Tägig ist der Rythmus, wenn ICH nicht da bin bestimmt wer anderes  Ist ja kein "Boedchencasten" sondern ein freihes treffen


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Das mit dem " RöchelMultiusw" petzte ich Dirk

Mal im Ernst ich muss nachher erst mal was kräftiges Trinken.

Sonst Kriege ich die Bilder nicht aus dem Kopf als ich " Bödchencasting" las.

Was man mal nicht alles falsch verstehen kann.

War trotzdem klasse vorhin.
Sehen uns auf jeden Fall wieder.

Gruß

Wiederanfänger


----------



## wurmwerfer

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Treffen,
@Boedchen: 
Waren die Multirolle nicht schön ?
@Wiederabfänger:
Du hast doch nicht allen Ernstes mit der Multi den ÜKF geworfen??
Und dazu mit der Rolle oben, nicht einen klitzekleinen Easycast dazwischengemogelt?


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



wurmwerfer schrieb:


> Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Treffen,
> @Boedchen:
> Waren die Multirolle nicht schön ?
> @Wiederabfänger:
> Du hast doch nicht allen Ernstes mit der Multi den ÜKF geworfen??
> Und dazu mit der Rolle oben, nicht einen klitzekleinen Easycast dazwischengemogelt?



Wiederanfänger kam leider nur zum beschnuppern, 
wir durften aber von Seepoint den Pendalum begutachten.
Wie geschrieben, ist es nicht gestattet, wer es macht handelt gegen meinen Rat. Aber interessant war es 

Für die Zukunft ein Muss spruch:
Die treffen finden auf EIGENE Verantwortung statt, jeder ist für Sich, sein Gerät und sein handeln selbst verantwortlich.
Dieses betrifft die gesammten Treffen.


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

schaut interessant aus -> ich werde versuchen, den naexten termin wahrzunehmen.

es scheint allerdings so, als laegen die termine so, dass ich die teilnahme nur mit haengen und wuergen hinbekaemme.

ist dieser 2 woechige rhythmus in beton gegossen, oder kann man da auch mal individuel was arrangieren?

gruesse,
marc


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



hydrophil schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ist dieser 2 woechige rhythmus in beton gegossen, oder kann man da auch mal individuel was arrangieren?
> 
> gruesse,
> marc



Schreib mich voher an wann du kannst, werden wir dann sehen.
Aber generell 2 Wochen rythmus


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

die bestellten  La Crossover Bälle sind da.

Jetzt können wir da auch mal "ganz wilde und unglaubliche" Würfe üben.

Wenn da was schief geht, gibts nicht direkt Tote.

Und man kann die Bälle auch viel besser sehen.

Wer will kann die ja mal werfen.

Ich bringe Sie beim nächsten mal mit.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Klasse Mitlerweile ist ein richtig richtig gutes Video entstanden vom ersten treffen.
Desweiteren wird es so sein das wir den Platz TATSÄCHLICH nur bis 10:30 nutzen können
Naja, Video lade ich alsbald mal hoch


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

zum thema lacrosse baelle und "nicht direkt tote":

mir ist letztens einer bei 'nem south african abgerissen [der shock leader war alt und schon ziemlich hin].
das ding ist -wie aus nam artilleriegeschuetz abgefeuert- kerzengerade abgegangen und irgendwo  bei 100m+ links von mir in 10m hoehe mit richtig wumms dahinter in die baeume eingeschlagen.

wenn einer so einen ball abbekommt, dann wird`s richtig uebel.

sollte man nie aus den augen verlieren.

edit 2:
ist ostwestfalen gibt`s doch "gegend" genug: da muesste sich doch auch noch ein anderes plaetzchen finden lassen [wg nur geradeaus werfen und 10:30 finito]?!


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



hydrophil schrieb:


> zum thema lacrosse baelle und "nicht direkt tote":
> 
> mir ist letztens einer bei 'nem south african abgerissen [der shock leader war alt und schon ziemlich hin].
> das ding ist -wie aus nam artilleriegeschuetz abgefeuert- kerzengerade abgegangen und irgendwo  bei 100m+ links von mir in 10m hoehe mit richtig wumms dahinter in die baeume eingeschlagen.
> 
> wenn einer so einen ball abbekommt, dann wird`s richtig uebel.
> 
> sollte man nie aus den augen verlieren.
> 
> edit 2:
> ist ostwestfalen gibt`s doch "gegend" genug: da muesste sich doch auch noch ein anderes plaetzchen finden lassen [wg nur geradeaus werfen und 10:30 finito]?!



A: Wir sind am gange 
B: Ja LEIDER ist das auf die Zeit begrenzt, auch da sind wir bei
C: Wenn nun ein anderes Gelände dann aber ein vernünftiges und nicht mal "NUR"


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo hydrophil,

"
zum thema lacrosse baelle und "nicht direkt tote":

mir ist letztens einer bei 'nem south african abgerissen [der shock leader war alt und schon ziemlich hin].
das ding ist -wie aus nam artilleriegeschuetz abgefeuert- kerzengerade  abgegangen und irgendwo  bei 100m+ links von mir in 10m hoehe mit  richtig wumms dahinter in die baeume eingeschlagen.

wenn einer so einen ball abbekommt, dann wird`s richtig uebel.

sollte man nie aus den augen verlieren.
"

Ich gebe dir in soweit recht, dass der Ball immer noch mächtig Speed und Kraft hat.

Aber der geht bestimmt ganz anders mit einem menschlichen Körper um, wie ein gute schlankes Torpedoblei.

Außerdem kann man die besser sehen und damit den Flug verfolgen.

Sobald Bodo dann nen Kilometer  :g Platz hat, üben wir mal mit richtigen Bleien. Als Ansporn besorgen wir uns dann Komorane, die wir in 300, Entfernung aufstellen.#h
Wir werden die nicht treffen, aber es wird uns anspornen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sobald Bodo dann nen Kilometer  :g Platz hat, üben wir mal mit richtigen Bleien. Als Ansporn besorgen wir uns dann Komorane, die wir in 300, Entfernung aufstellen.#h
> Wir werden die nicht treffen, aber es wird uns anspornen.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger



Erstens, nach dem letzten Treffen werfen wir Quer, das reicht auch ^^ GRIENS
Zweitens, wir werden bestimmt KEINE Kormorane da hinstellen, sondern auf 150m etfernung eine 30M Mauer , wer dann drüberwirft bekommt nen Kaffee 

PS. Nur für dich stellen wir dann in nochmaligen 100M die Kormorane...und wehe du tiffst nicht  Pro fehlwurf 10 Brötchen, frisch belegt ^^


----------



## doc040

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> "
> 
> Ich gebe dir in soweit recht, dass der Ball immer noch mächtig Speed und Kraft hat.
> 
> Aber der geht bestimmt ganz anders mit einem menschlichen Körper um, wie ein gute schlankes Torpedoblei.
> 
> Und wenn das Torpedoblei dann noch Krallen hat,dann wird alles gut|bigeyesMfg doc040


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

das du ein Kormoranfreund bist schockiert mich jetzt doch 

Ihr macht da schon alles richtig neu euch.

Das nächste mal wird auf jeden Fall geworfen.

Muss ich halt früh aus dem Bett.

Wenn du allerdings denkst, dass ich weiter wie du werde, dann irrst du dich.

Bin immer noch am Anfangen.

Lasse mich aber ( in einem kleinen Umfang ) von einigen Werfern unterstützen, die es hoffentlich schaffen, mich fit zu machen.

Dann komme ich auf die Kormorane zurück.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

doc040,

ist zwar etwas offtopic, aber die Version mit den Krallen sollten wir mal in Berlin werfen.
Da gabs heute viele potenzielle Ziele.

Kommst du ins gelobte OWL, wenn wir hier mal aufdrehen?

Ansonsten gibts ein Bier auf dem Campingplatz in Ostermade.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## doc040

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Moin Wiederanfänger, na klar komme ich nach OWL,ich muss nur zeitmässig schauen,Arbeit und Salmos,oder Arbeit mit den Salmos|kopfkrat,Irgendwie so.... Mfg doc040


----------



## angelnmike

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Was los hier?Wart ihr mal wieder werfen?Ich hör ja garnichts mehr.|kopfkrat


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Ich glaube Bodo ist auf Fehmarn verschüttet worden.

Oder es gibt da kein Internet.

Ich selber bin wegen Krankheit nicht zum Werfen gekommen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Halloooo
Bin wieder da  Ja i-net ist nicht so berauschend da
Also Sonntag gehts wieder weiter in der Runde 
Also Husch Husch sachen in den Wagen und Am Sonntag durchstarten


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

So, das Casten am Sonntag war recht spassig bei Schneetreiben und mehr wie kalten Temperaturen 
Der nächste Termin ist dann der 24.3.2013
Ich denke das es nett wäre wenn im Vorfeld der ein oder andere schon weis ob er kommt, nicht das ich wieder hin und herfahren muss weil sonst die Becher fürn Kafee nicht reichen |supergri
Die Glühweinzeit ist dann hoffentlich vorbei :m


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

da ich " leider " ab dem 22.3.2013 an der Ostsee bin, werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht da sein.

Am Sonntag ging bei mir nicht. Die schxxxxx Erkältung geht erst langsam wieder weg.

Wie viele waren denn da?

Hast du endlich mal Multi geworfen?

Fragen über Fragen.

Gruß nach Gütersloh.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> da ich " leider " ab dem 22.3.2013 an der Ostsee bin, werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht da sein.
> 
> Am Sonntag ging bei mir nicht. Die schxxxxx Erkältung geht erst langsam wieder weg.
> 
> Wie viele waren denn da?
> 
> Hast du endlich mal Multi geworfen?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> Gruß nach Gütersloh.
> 
> Wiederanfänger



Kein wiederanfänger kein Multiwerfen ^^
Da waren die Stammleute
Ich bedauer dich jetzt schon mega das du zur Ostsee fährst ^^
Fragen sind zum beantworten da


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Nabend Bodo

" Kein wiederanfänger kein Multiwerfen "

Das heisst für mich eindeutig, dass du beim nächsten Mal die Multi werfen wirst.#6

Das muss ich filmen.#h

Schönen Abend noch.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## SEAPOINT

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Boedchen

Hat sich schon was mit der anderen Wiese ergeben.|wavey:


Gruß SEAPOINT


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

moins,

wollte nicht irgendwer mal ein video vom ersten treffen hochladen?

und gibts schon was zur neuen wiese?


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Moin, so, Video dauert wohl noch was ICH selbst habe es leider nicht, und der der es hat wird es mir ggf. erst am ersten April Wo end übergeben.

Wiese ist so ein Thema... Wir haben ja erst mal ne Wiese
Die andere ist im Gespräch, aber noch nicht spruchreif
Wir arbeiten aber daran 

Frohe Ostern euch allen


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

diese Woche treffen noch 4 weitere Multirollen bei mir ein.

Ich würde am Sonntag gerne nach Gütersloh kommen.

Ist das wieder 9:00?

Falls die Dame die noch nicht lange wirft gerne möchte, kann sie dann gerne mal ne Multi werfen.

Aber erst nach dir 

Warum ihr alle die besseren Rollen nicht haben wollt kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Es gibt so viele Länder auf dieser Welt, die in sehr vielen Bereichen die Multirolle einsetzen, aber in Deutschland soll das nicht gehen.

Diese Weisheit stammt übrigens nicht von mir, sondern von Menschen, die definitiv mehr aus aller Welt vom Angeln und Werfen hören, wie es mir möglich ist.

Schönen Abend noch.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## basslawine

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> diese Woche treffen noch 4 weitere Multirollen bei mir ein.
> 
> ...



Moin Wiederanfänger,

Nur Interessehalber: was für feine Röllchen hast Du Dir denn nu gegönnt?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Marco,

ich schick dir mal ne Mail.

Ist de MMS am Dienstag angekommen.

Bis zur Email.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Werfen ist erst am 14ten wieder 
Dieses wo end bin ich an der Küste


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

fängst du da auch was an der Küste?

Wenn ja, wäre nett wenn du mir mal wenigstens eine Stelle verraten könntest.

Ich habe bei den letzten Malen Angeln immer extrem wenig gefangen.

Ansonsten Petri an der Küste

Wahrscheinlich Bistum 14.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> fängst du da auch was an der Küste?
> 
> Wenn ja, wäre nett wenn du mir mal wenigstens eine Stelle verraten könntest.
> 
> Ich habe bei den letzten Malen Angeln immer extrem wenig gefangen.
> 
> Ansonsten Petri an der Küste
> 
> Wahrscheinlich Bistum 14.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger



Hallo, bin wieder da 
Habe mit anderen regelrecht im Fisch gestanden  
Mehr Verrate ich hier nicht 
Tips kann ich fast immer geben Griens


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Wie steht man den bei der Ostsee im Fisch?

Hast du 7 Plattfische in einen 5 Liter Eimer gekippt und dich reingestellt? 

Ansonsten dickes Petri.

Falls ich die Stelle mal wissen darf, du weißt wie du mich erreichst.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Wie steht man den bei der Ostsee im Fisch?
> 
> Hast du 7 Plattfische in einen 5 Liter Eimer gekippt und dich reingestellt?
> 
> Ansonsten dickes Petri.
> 
> Falls ich die Stelle mal wissen darf, du weißt wie du mich erreichst.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger


Na du weist doch das wir aus respekt vor dem Geschöpf sowas nicht machen  Nein war ja im übertragenen Sinne gemeint, halt ganz gut gefangen 
Und Jo ich weis wo dein bett wohnt ^^


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

ACHTUNG ÄNDERUNG

ACHTUNG, Caster...der Wurfplatz hat sich geändert.
Neuer Treffpunkt ist Gütersloh, Am Reiherbach.
Koordinaten: 51.946902,8.443785
Sonntag AB 9:00 ende wie man Lust hat
Zeitgleich begutachten wir den neuen Pendalum Platz 
6HA Gross  FREUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

meinst du die 6Ha reichen euch? 

Du wolltest doch mit der Multi werfen.

Falls alles auf dem Rückweg am Sonntag bin ich auch da.

Bis dann.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Guten morgen,
Das erste werfen auf der Neuen Wiese ist zu ende und mit reichlich überaschungen zu ende gegangen.
Die Pers. weiten sind Massiv gesteigert worden.
Thobi: von 140 auf 179M
Marcel: von 0 (erstes mal dabei) auf 189M
Boedchen (Freu) von 180 auf 199M (192/196)
Hannes : von 90 auf ( das freut mich mega) 155M
Natürlich hatten wir auch ein paar Weibliche erstwerfer dabei was mich sehr freut.  Video kommt 

Hier mal Marcel beim üben


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hiho,

interessante 'Lernkurven' habt Ihr da ... 

Mit der Multi freue ich mich ueber jeden Meter mehr; ist mitunter schon hartes Brot. Irgendwie macht aber genau das den Reiz aus.

Marc


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



hydrophil schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> interessante 'Lernkurven' habt Ihr da ...
> 
> Mit der Multi freue ich mich ueber jeden Meter mehr; ist mitunter schon hartes Brot. Irgendwie macht aber genau das den Reiz aus.
> 
> Marc



Ja ein grossen Teil macht auch aus das das Equpment sich immer mehr verbessert.
Zumindestens bei mir 
Und so am Rande erwähnt, ich habe die Weiten mit der neuen World Champion Rolle von Quantum geschaft und das mit 0,3 Mono  160gr WG


----------



## wurmwerfer

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo gibts schon einen Termin zum Pendeln, wollte mal was lernen.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Morgen : 27.4 treffen wir uns wieder ab 10:00 wie oben beschrieben.
Hier kann gar der Pendalumwurf ect. unter vorsicht der Umgebung ausgeführt werden.
Wir freuen uns über JEDEN der dort Erscheint.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Nächster Termin:
12.5.2013
AB: 10:30
Wir freuen uns über JEDEN der erscheint, auch neuanfänger und Leute die wissen wollen wie weit sie wirklich werfen sind Herzlich wilkommen.


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

da wieder mal so ein religiöses fest stattfindet, auf dem meine Person erwartet wird, kann ich nicht da sein.

Hoffentlich kommen mal ein paar Werfer dazu, die weiter werfen wie du #h

Oder was meinst du dazu?

Viel Spaß am Sonntag.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hoffentlich kommen mal ein paar Werfer dazu, die weiter werfen wie du #h
> 
> ....



Werfen ist kein Hexenwerk, mann muss es nur wollen.
Nur wollen im Moment nicht so viele was meine Chancen ja enorm Verbessert 
Leider giebt es ja auch Menschen die den Vergleich scheuen und nur schnell im schreiben sind statt sich mal ernsthaft mit Sachen zu beschäftigen bevor Sie Aussagen treffen.
Du Wiederum warst mal nicht gemeint meine Pers. Bremse  hehe
Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn der ein oder andere die gelegenheit nutzen würde um einfach mal zu sehen wie weit Entfernungen sind wenn man sie gehen muss


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

in der heutigen Zeit kriegen viele den Arsch nur dann hoch, wenn was geboten wird.

Sollen wir mal nen Termin zum Werfen machen und jeder der mitwirft, bekommt als Belohnung ne Bratwurst?

Ich spende dann auf jeden Fall mal einige von den leckeren Dingern.

Was meinst du?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.

P.S. Das kann hier jeder im Board als Aufruf verstehen.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> in der heutigen Zeit kriegen viele den Arsch nur dann hoch, wenn was geboten wird.
> 
> Sollen wir mal nen Termin zum Werfen machen und jeder der mitwirft, bekommt als Belohnung ne Bratwurst?
> 
> Ich spende dann auf jeden Fall mal einige von den leckeren Dingern.
> 
> Was meinst du?
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger.
> 
> P.S. Das kann hier jeder im Board als Aufruf verstehen.



Ich den Kaffee, die Salate und Brötchen dazu, und jeder der weiter wirft wie 200m bekommt eine Medaile ^^ 
Wäre ne überlegung wert

PS: Ein Kollege von mir der bisher ein mal Brandungsangeln war , aber immer schön fleissig Mitwirft hat am Wo end bei einer Veranstalltung den 24 von 40 gemacht, und da waren echt gute bei. Also zeigt sich das es auch was bringt


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Tja Bodo,

schauen wir mal, ob sich hier jemand meldet.

Der Hinweis mit der Verbesserung der Weite und der damit verbundenen größeren Fangchance am Wasser ist klasse.

Wenn du übrigens mit Multirollen wirfst, kommen mehr Teile vom Wurm im Wasser an. Da ist deine Chance noch besser.|bla:



Vielleicht ist das ja hier der Anfang der Weitwurftage OWL.

Oder ein anderer Titel.

Also.

An alle Interessierten. Kommt vorbei.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Tja Bodo,
> 
> schauen wir mal, ob sich hier jemand meldet.
> 
> Der Hinweis mit der Verbesserung der Weite und der damit verbundenen größeren Fangchance am Wasser ist klasse.
> 
> Wenn du übrigens mit Multirollen wirfst, kommen mehr Teile vom Wurm im Wasser an. Da ist deine Chance noch besser.|bla:
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht ist das ja hier der Anfang der Weitwurftage OWL.
> 
> Oder ein anderer Titel.
> 
> Also.
> 
> An alle Interessierten. Kommt vorbei.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger.



Na evtl. bekommen wir das gar hin das mal so Leute wie Dirk oder Jan oder gar Danny vorbeischneien.


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

ich habe heute mal einen der 3 aufgezählten wegen einem Termin im Herbst im wunderschönen Gütersloh gefragt.

Er hätte da schon Lust drauf.

Sollen wir mal einen Termin suchen, der passt?

Wäre vielleicht mal eine nette Überraschung, wenn einige der Teilnehmer sehen würden, wie weit 100m auf der Wiese entfernt sind.|bigeyes

Mir gefällt der Gedanke.

Was meinst du?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hört sich super an 

!!!! ACHTUNG  !!!!
Werfen am 12.5 erst ab 16:00
Muttertags verspätung wegen Mittag und so


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Bodo,

da könnte die Kommunion durch sein.

Ich muss mal schauen, die Ruten sind ja eh hier mit an der See .

Wenns paßt bin ich da.

Den anderen Mitlesern kann ich nur empfehlen auch mal vorbei zu kommen.
Es macht einfach Spaß, auf einer Wiese mal zu  werfen und dann die Meter mal zu zählen.
Ist echt sportlich.
Da kommen im laufe von ein paar Stunden schon einige Kilometer zusammen. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man Abrisse hat und die Bleie mit Schlagschnur verzweifelt sucht.

Gruß

Wiederanfänger


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Jo Bodo ,

morgen werd ich um 16:00 Uhr reinschauen !
bin ma gespannt wie weit die Würfe gehen morgen..
bis morgen

Gruss aki


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hallo Aki,

bringst du von deinen Ruten welche mit?

Wäre interessant die mal zu werfen?

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es.

Gruß von der Ostsee.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Werde selbst heute nicht mitwerfen da ich mir einen Kapselriss und div. anderen kram zugelegt habe. Werde aber da sein um euch anzufeuern


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Ich komme nicht durch diesen Schxxxx Rückreiseverkehr.

Habe schon die Kommunion abgesagt.

Tut mir leid. Anscheinend ist ganz Deutschland auf der Bahn.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Och bis 16-16:30 schafste das


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Liebe Casting Freunde,
Am Sonntag fällt wegen Einer Veranstalltung das Casting aus.
Nächster Termin ist wieder der 9.6
LG


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Für die , die Interesse haben.
Nächstes Surfcasting Treffen in Gütersloh am Reiherbach ist am 9.6
Bedingt durch das Wetter werden wir um 10:30 anfangen.
Wir freuen uns über jeden der Interesse hat.
Wer keine Ruten hat dem kann vor Ort eine gestellt werden.


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

wann schmeisst ihr das naexte mal?


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Guten morgen.
Bedingt durch das Sommerloch werde ich rechtzeitig neue Termine Einstellen. Im moment sind die Leute lieber Im Wasser statt zu werfen


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

danke!


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Moin Bodo,

wie wäre es beim nächsten mal mit grillen?

Und jeder, der nicht die 100m schafft kriegt keine Wurst#h

Oder darf man da kein Feuer machen?

Gruß nach Gütersloh..

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Guten morgen.
So nu aber Auf in eine Neue Brandungs Saison.
Neues Treffen nach dem Sommerloch:
1.9.13
WO:
Treffpunkt ist Gütersloh, Am Reiherbach.
Koordinaten: 51.946902,8.443785
Uhrzeit: Ab 14:00
Ich werde zum neuen Termin einen Grill und Würstchen Mitbringen  Wie Wiederanfänger schon schrieb, aller ü 100M bekommen eine Wurscht , bei Frauen ü 70M ^^
Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung. 
mfg


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Moin Bodo,

werft ihr eigentlich noch Bleie in den Reiherbach#h
oder ist das Thema bei euch gestorben?

Wäre schön mal wieder was von euch zu hören.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Guten Morgen, nach einer kleinen freiwilligen Pause in ALLEN Foren nun die wichtigsten neuerungen und Antworten.
Wir Werden def. wieder werfen. Genauen Termin und Ort werde ich frühzeitig bekannt geben.
Voraussichtlich 30.3 Start, aber Ohne Gewähr 

Gruss

Bodo


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Sooo...Das warten hat ein End 
Ab dem 30.3 wird in GT wieder geworfen.
Gerade vom Besitzer des Platzes Grünes Licht bekommen.
Geworfen wird AB 9:00 für Alle die Lusten haben.
Wie gehabt ist das Werfen frei und Jeder Teilnehmer ist für einen Ausreichenden versicherungsschutz selbst verantwortlich.
Freue mich auf Euch.
Bodo


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

hallo,

wir werden wahrscheinlich mit zwei leuten aus dem ruhrpott anreisen;
ist ja laengst ueberfaellig.

marc


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Marc,

ihr bekommt doch so kurzfristig kein Visum für Gütersloh

Wir sehen uns da ( wenn Bodo mal die Adresse rausrückt),
und dann zeig mir mal die 200m.


Gruß.


Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Adresse ist wie gehabt, und schön wenn der ein oder andere kommt ^^ Visum ist in Form von Würstchen zum Grillen oder Kaffee zu entrichten  hehe


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

wuerstchen gegen visum?
lasst uns ein paar tage vorher drueber schnacken.

ich biete an, ein paar der legendaeren, schon vom ollen groenemeyer besungenen, bochumer doenninghaus wuerstchen inkl. sauce mitzubrigen.


----------



## Surf

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Geiler Idee, macht ihr aber öfter im Jahr oder ? Der Termin ist mit leider etwas zu knapp.

Ich muss also erstmal weiter allein üben. Und da hätte ich noch ne Technikfrage wenn ihr so nett wärt: ich bin ja auch ein Wiesenwerfer und möchte wissen ob oder wie ihr es verhindert, dass das Blei sich wie ein Pfeil tief umd kompliziertin den Boden rammt? Gibt's einen Geheimtipp oder muss ich damit leben? Vom Tennisball o.ä. bin ich nicht so überzeugt
Danke ;-)


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

@ surf

ich werfe auf dem acker lacrosse baelle, das funzt super.

uwe hat hierzu mal was geschrieben: http://pottcasting.blogspot.de

dass das blei sich tief eingraebt kann man wohl kaum verhindern, zu!indestens wuesste ich nicht, wie.

alleine ueben:
ich werde ab dem 01.06. in koeln arbeiten, da kann man sich sicher mal treffen.
wir werfen meist jedes wochenende im pott, auch nicht all zu weit weg von bonn.

marc


----------



## Surf

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Aha fein, danke
Wohne Arbeits/ Unitechnisch sowieso  z.Z. auf meinem Außenposten Ecke Gelsenkirchen (Bonn is mehr so mein HQ) momentan  leider wenig Zeit aber da können wir uns gerne mal irgendwann kurz schließen


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

jap, wir kommen aus bochum und essen, das ist alles in wurfweite


----------



## wurmwerfer

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

@surf:
Ist ja seltsam welche komischen Vögel es gibt, fangen Hunde auf der mit der Angel. Mit welchem Gerät übst Du - auch egal, bring nur Lust zum Werfen mit, wir haben genug "Material". 
Na dann Kontakte mal den Marc oder mich fürs WE, wir sind regelmäßig auf der Wies'n. Aber bitte vor dem Sommer , dann bin ich im dicken B und hab nix mehr davon.


----------



## basslawine

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Surf schrieb:


> ...Und da hätte ich noch ne Technikfrage wenn ihr so nett wärt: ich bin ja auch ein Wiesenwerfer und möchte wissen ob oder wie ihr es verhindert, dass das Blei sich wie ein Pfeil tief umd kompliziertin den Boden rammt? Gibt's einen Geheimtipp oder muss ich damit leben? Vom Tennisball o.ä. bin ich nicht so überzeugt
> Danke ;-)



Moin,

wahrscheinlich wirfst du zu flach, so dass das Blei mit zu viel Schwung einschlägt, ich habe auch schon Würfe fabriziert, die beim Einschlagen sich einen halben Meter nahe unter der Grasnabe durchgebuddelt haben, dann wieder aufgetaucht sind und noch 10 m weiter an der Oberfläche lagen.
Das ist bei mir erst besser geworden, nachdem ich den Abwurfwinkel besser (höher, mind. 40°) hinbekommen habe, dann fällt das Blei am Ende eher nur noch runter und steckt selbst bei nassem Boden nur gerade unterhalb der Grasnabe anstatt 40 cm tief im Boden.
Bei mir war das Problem, dass ich den abschließenden Zug mit der linken Hand zum Körper zu tief (in Richtung Hüfte) gemacht habe, nachdem ich den imaginären Anschlagpunkt der linken Hand auf Höhe der Brust verändert habe, kamen die Würfe konstant höher.
Das habe ich aber auch nicht selbst rausgefunden, sondern ich wurde von einem anderen Werfer darauf hingewiesen.
Ich hatte versucht, die höhe der Würfe mit krampfhaft nach oben gerichteten Blick zu richten, wieder ein Beispiel dafür, wie schnell man sich verrennt und seinen Stil versaut, weil man an der falschen Schraube dreht.


----------



## Surf

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Ja fein vielen Dank über Tipps freue ich mich immer, darauf werd ich demnächst mal achten!!

@wurmwerfer
werde mich vermutlich Mitte April melden hoffe das ist nicht zu spät!  Materialtechnich bin ich allerdings sehr schlicht (Student...)  hab nur ne  Berkley Lightning  Power Surf und zwo big pitt Rollen, aber egal freu mich drauf ;-)


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

@marco: schoen erklaert

@surf: tackle haben wir genug

@bodo / all: sonntag steht?
noch mal bitte die adresse und den anfangszeitpunkt veroeffentlichen. danke.

falls jemand grillen will, brauche ich bitte die info, wer wie viele wuerstchen essen will 

BR`s,
marc


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



> Neuer Treffpunkt ist Gütersloh, Am Reiherbach.
> Koordinaten: 51.946902,8.443785
> Sonntag AB 9:00 ende wie man Lust hat



Selbstverständlich steht das  Bin ja mal gespannt wer da so alles kommt und wer lieber im Bett bleibt ^^ hehe
Was das grillen an geht, ich bringe den Grill mit und ein paar Würschte, wer noch was da zu steuern möchte darf es sehr gerne machen. 
WICHTIG, es ist eine spass veranstalltung und kein ich trau mich nicht superexperten treffen  Also Hopp Hopp und dazu kommen.


----------



## wurmwerfer

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Ne keine Angst vor den Supercracks, sind wir nicht. Bisher haben wir unsere Wurftreffs nicht allzu ernst genommen,  Wiederanfänger weis das, Hydrophil auch. Weite is schön aber nicht alles, ohen Spass an der Sache bleibt man nicht dabei. Ich bringe ein paar Wettkampfgewichte mit. Mann was für scheiss Namen, auf meiner Krüppeltastatur brech ich mir die Finger.  Für das südliche Ostwestfalen brauch ich kein Visum, bin fast heimisch, brauch nur meine Narrenkappe mitnehmen und Rübendieter besuchen.


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

richtig und ich werfe nicht weit, sehe dafuer aber ******** dabei aus 

freue mich auf morgen, wird bestimmt nett.

uwe und ich werden bis max 13 uhr da sein koennen, bleibt also genug zeit fuer ein ordentliches schleudertrauma

marc

ps wuerstel zu besorgen schaffe ich nicht mehr, also jeder fuer sich selbst ...


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Moin,
für Alle Castingfreunde die am 13ten Nach GT kommen wollten.
WERFEN AM 13 FÄLLT WEGEN EINER Grossveranstalltung AUS. 
Einen Neuen Termin geben wir rechtzeitig bekannt. LG


----------



## phirania

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Jungs kauft euch ne eigene Wiese vom Bauern,dann fällt das Werfen auch nicht aus...


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



phirania schrieb:


> Jungs kauft euch ne eigene Wiese vom Bauern,dann fällt das Werfen auch nicht aus...



Och, da ist Bauernmarkt, dafür lohnt sich auch die Anfahrt  
Leckere Marmeladen, leckere Waffeln und co....


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Surfcasten Gütersloh:
 Wann: 18.5 (+15.6)
 Uhrzeit: 9:00
 Wo: Treffpunkt ist Gütersloh, Am Reiherbach.
 Koordinaten: 51.946902,8.443785
 Wer: Jeder ist gerne gesehen
 Was: Brandungsruten und/oder Karpfenruten und Menschen die Spass an  kommunikation haben und mit gleichgesinnten auch in der Halb Praxis  lachen wollen.
 Für Versicherungsschutz ect. Vor/Wärend/Nach der  Veranstalltung ist jeder selbst verantwortlich, es ist ein reines  freundschaftliches Treffen.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Ausserplanmässige Veranstalltung.
Montag den 15.9
Wo: Treffpunkt ist Gütersloh, Am Reiherbach.
 Koordinaten: 51.946902,8.443785
ab 16:00
Wir freuen uns auf reichlich besuch da wir dort die neuen Zeiten festlegen werden.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Moin Moin ,
Hier die nächsten Termine zum Surfcasten in Gütersloh.
So.28.9 _ 9:00-13:00
So.5.10 _ 9:00-13:00
So.9.11 _ 9:00-13:00
So.23.11 _ 9:00-13:00
mehr folgt.

Wo: Gütersloh
Am Reiherbach
Koordinaten: 51.946902,8.443785

Eine Teilname ist rein freiwillig, Jeder ist für ausreichenden Versicherungsschutz selbst verantwortlich.
Kosten für die Veranstalltungen giebt es bis auf Pers. Ausgaben keine.
Getränke sind zum Selbstkostenpreis vorhanden.

Teilnehmen darf jeder, Teilweise kann Gerät gestellt werden.


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Moin Bodo,

wäre schön wenn das jetzt regelmäßig stattfindet und auch möglichst viele Leute kommen.

Werde so oft es geht auch dabei sein.

Wahrscheinlich dann mit meinen Söhnen die auch werfen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Das wäre schon sehr Positiv 
Das nächste wird warscheinlich auch mit Überaschungsgast sein.
Insider wissen bescheid


----------



## kerasounta

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

WAr wirklich lustig und schön in Gütersloh !


Freut mich das Wiederanfänger gekommen ist und mit ner 2 teiligen zeigen kann wie der Hase läuft. |supergri

Bis zum nächsten Termin !

Grüsse an A :mlle.


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Moin Aki

Du musst mir mal deine Zweiteilige geben, wenn die fertig ist.

Freue mich drauf zu testen, wie weit ich damit kommen.

Bei den anderen Werfern musst du dann ca. 60m drauf addieren.
Wenn die Rute hält 

Gruß.

Bis zum nächsten Mal in Gütersloh.,

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

ACHTUNG_Das Casten am Sonntag 27,9 in Gütersloh fällt wegen Krankheit aus.


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Gute Besserung.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger



Danke


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Wie der ein oder andere evtl. Mitbekommen hat haben wir mitlerweile die Aufmerksamkeit der Medien.
Nach dem das Radio da war und Lokale Zeitungen haben wir vom Co Sponsor Neue möglichkeiten bekommen.
 Änderung der Werferplätze:
 Google Koordinaten
 Übungsplatz:   51.944795, 8.442713 (Am Röhrbach 22)
 Turnierplatz:  51.942436, 8.444519 (Am Röhrbach 50)
 Wann am Turnierplatz geworfen wird gebe ich gesondert bekannt.
 Ich freue mich das wir nun 2 Plätze haben, den einen werden wir zum  üben nutzen, der Zweite ist Sehr gross und ausgelegt für Turniere auch  grösserer Ordnung.
Wir freuen uns sehr über die Entwicklung und würden uns über Euren besuch freuen.
Nächster öffentlicher Termin wird je nach Wetter der 28.12
.
Hier zumindestens der Link zum Zeitungsbericht in der Lokalzeitung.
http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_gueter.../11313453_Brandungsfischen-ohne-Brandung.html


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

wer sind denn haupt- und. cosponsor dieser veranstaltungen und in welcher form engagieren sie sich?!


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hauptsponsor giebt es gar nicht, co sponsoren nenne ich Alle die uns wohl gesonnen sind. Unter anderem mit sicherheit den Hof Kruse der uns die flächen zur verfügung stellt, dann sind da noch der ein oder andere der Ruten zum werfen zur verfügung stellt.
Unentgeltlich und somit kann man von unterstützung sprechen ergo: sponsoring 
Natürlich sind wir auch froh wenn du z.bsp. mal mit Glühwein oder Heissem Kaffee oder Brötchen mit hinzukommst  Darfst dann auch behaupten uns zu unterstützen 
Übrigens darf JEDER Gerne vorbeikommen, gerne mit aber auch ohne Kaffee  Wir freuen uns generell über jeden


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Da wir besuch hatten vom Fernsehen und der ein oder andere mal sehen will was wir da so treiben darf hier reinschauen: http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...t-owl/videobrandungsangelnaufdemacker100.html

LG aus Gütersloh


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Aufgeräumt.
Wer sich hat löschen lassen und dann wieder neu anmeldet, obwohl er weiss und bestätigt hat vor der Löschung, dass das nicht erlaubt ist - und dann nur um zu  stressen - das brauchen und wollen wir nicht.

Ebenso alle darauf antwortenden und verweisenden Postings gelöscht.


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

junge ist das aufgeraeumt hier ...

bodo, wann trefft ihr euch das naexte mal, ich habe etwas den faden verloren.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Guten morgen,
die nächsten Termine werden die nächsten Tage eingestellt.
Danke an die Admins das es übersichtlich und Sachlich bleibt.


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

danke bodo... |wavey:


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hier die Nächsten Termine zum werfen in Gütersloh.
Januar - Winterpause
1.2.2015
15.2.2015
1.3.2015
15.3.2015
29.3-2015
Änderungen Vorbehalten.
Treffpunkt:
Google Koordinaten
 Übungsplatz:   51.944795, 8.442713 (Am Röhrbach 22)
 Turnierplatz:  51.942436, 8.444519 (Am Röhrbach 50)
 Wann am Turnierplatz geworfen wird geben wir gesondert bekannt. Bei übungen des Pendalum und rundwurfes bedarf es einer voherigen anmelung 1 Woche Voher.
Für ausreichenden Versicherungsschutz ist jeder Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich. 
Dieses sind weder Wettkämpfe noch kostenpflichtige Veranstalltungen. Der Freundeskreis Gütersloh übernimmt keinerlei haftung vor/wärend und nach der Veranstalltung.
Gesegnete Weihnachtstage


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hier die Nächsten Termine zum werfen in Gütersloh.
29.3-2015
12.4
26.4
10.5
Änderungen Vorbehalten.
Treffpunkt:
Google Koordinaten
 Übungsplatz:   51.944795, 8.442713 (Am Röhrbach 22)
 Turnierplatz:  51.942436, 8.444519 (Am Röhrbach 50)
 Wann am Turnierplatz geworfen wird geben wir gesondert bekannt. Bei  übungen des Pendalum und rundwurfes bedarf es einer voherigen anmelung 1  Woche Voher.
Für ausreichenden Versicherungsschutz ist jeder Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich. 
Dieses sind weder Wettkämpfe noch kostenpflichtige Veranstalltungen. Der  Freundeskreis Gütersloh übernimmt keinerlei haftung vor/wärend und nach  der Veranstalltung.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hier die Nächsten Termine zum werfen in Gütersloh.
24.5-2015
7.6
21.6 ( FÄLLT AUS )
5.7
Änderungen Vorbehalten.
Treffpunkt:
Google Koordinaten
Übungsplatz: 51.944795, 8.442713 (Am Röhrbach 22)
Turnierplatz: 51.942436, 8.444519 (Am Röhrbach 50)
Wann am Turnierplatz geworfen wird geben wir gesondert bekannt. Bei übungen des Pendalum und rundwurfes bedarf es einer voherigen anmelung 1 Woche Voher.
Für ausreichenden Versicherungsschutz ist jeder Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich.
Dieses sind weder Wettkämpfe noch kostenpflichtige Veranstalltungen. Der Freundeskreis Gütersloh übernimmt keinerlei haftung vor/wärend und nach der Veranstalltung.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Hier die Nächsten Termine zum werfen in Gütersloh.
16.8
30.8
13.9
27.9
11.10
Änderungen Vorbehalten.
Treffpunkt:
Google Koordinaten
Übungsplatz: 51.944795, 8.442713 (Am Röhrbach 22)
Turnierplatz: 51.942436, 8.444519 (Am Röhrbach 50)
Wann am Turnierplatz geworfen wird geben wir gesondert bekannt. Bei übungen des Pendalum und rundwurfes bedarf es einer voherigen anmelung 1 Woche Voher.
Für ausreichenden Versicherungsschutz ist jeder Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich.
Dieses sind weder Wettkämpfe noch kostenpflichtige Veranstalltungen. Der Freundeskreis Gütersloh übernimmt keinerlei haftung vor/wärend und nach der Veranstalltung.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

ACHTUNG ÄNDERUNG
Aufgrund von Fremdnutzung des Werferplatzes fällt der Termin
16.8 Ersatzlos aus.

Somit:
Hier die Nächsten Termine zum werfen in Gütersloh.
30.8
13.9
27.9
11.10
Änderungen Vorbehalten.
Treffpunkt:
Google Koordinaten
Übungsplatz: 51.944795, 8.442713 (Am Röhrbach 22)
Turnierplatz: 51.942436, 8.444519 (Am Röhrbach 50)
Wann am Turnierplatz geworfen wird geben wir gesondert bekannt. Bei  übungen des Pendalum und rundwurfes bedarf es einer voherigen anmelung 1  Woche Voher.
Für ausreichenden Versicherungsschutz ist jeder Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich.
Dieses sind weder Wettkämpfe noch kostenpflichtige Veranstalltungen. Der  Freundeskreis Gütersloh übernimmt keinerlei haftung vor/wärend und nach  der Veranstalltung.


----------



## Snakesfreak

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Wenn alles gut geht sehen wir uns Sonntag...:m

Hoffe auf ein paar nette Bekanntschaften!


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Surfcasting Gütersloh:
 Bis auf weiteres fallen ALLE Termine aus bis zum Teamtreffen.
 27.9 INTERNES Teamtreffen der Surfcasting Freunde.
 DANKE


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Surfcasten in NRW _ Neuer Freundeskreis*

Nach einer kleineren Pause geht es weiter.
  Hier die Nächsten Termine zum werfen in Gütersloh.
22.11.2015
  6.12.2015 ( Wer mit Bart und in Rot kommt erhält ein kleines Präsent)
  3.1.2016 (Jahresstart)
  17.1.16
  31.1.16

Änderungen Vorbehalten.
Treffpunkt:
Google Koordinaten
Übungsplatz: 51.944795, 8.442713 (Am Röhrbach 22)
Turnierplatz: 51.942436, 8.444519 (Am Röhrbach 50)
Wann am Turnierplatz geworfen wird geben wir gesondert bekannt. Bei Übungen des Pendalum und Rundwurfes bedarf es einer vorherigen Anmeldung 1 Woche Vorher.
Für ausreichenden Versicherungsschutz ist jeder Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich.
Dieses sind weder Wettkämpfe noch kostenpflichtige Veranstaltungen. Der Freundeskreis Gütersloh übernimmt keinerlei Haftung vor/während und nach der Veranstaltung.


----------

